# Walnut Creek, CA Knit and Crochet Group



## goldiebaco (Aug 9, 2011)

I would like to start a group or join in on one.
Any one in this general area interested?


----------



## dmavity (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi - I'm in Pleasant Hill and am interested in joining a knit/crochet group.


----------



## goldiebaco (Aug 9, 2011)

Great! Let's see what response we get, you are the first to respond.
I should add that I do not drive, but am willing to host in my home or I can walk to our library or another place close to home. I also can ask my daughter to drive me but prefer not to if possible. I live close to Heather Farms (don't know if they have a place for such a group).

goldie


----------



## dmavity (Feb 16, 2011)

I know where Heather Farms is, but don't know if they have any facility for such a group. It's not a problem that you don't drive and very kind of you to offer your home to host. 

I hope more respond to your message.


----------



## freddie (Jun 12, 2011)

We have a very nice group who meets in Moraga. This month it is at Terzetto's restaurant (in the back) on Sunday June 14th at 1:30 pm. Care to join us?


----------



## goldiebaco (Aug 9, 2011)

Freddie, thanks for the invite, but Moraga is a bit far for me as I do not drive.

regards, goldie


----------



## Holly E (Jul 16, 2011)

I live nearby and would have joined a group if my schedule wasn't so unpredictable. If you will let me in (knowing I'm sometimes available and sometimes not and the notice is often short) I would like to give it a try. I can also provide transportation for you, goldiebaco. 
I sent you a private message with my contact information.


----------



## goldiebaco (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you Holly, yes I will include you once we get enough members to join. At present there are 3 of us interested.

goldie


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

I live in Danville and am interested in meeting with other knitters. I am aware of the one in Moraga but the distance most days will discourage me.



goldiebaco said:


> I would like to start a group or join in on one.
> Any one in this general area interested?


----------



## POTHOLDER (Apr 15, 2011)

Interested. Live close to Danville.


----------



## goldiebaco (Aug 9, 2011)

What is your E-mail address?
I'm putting together a list of interested ladies.

goldie


----------



## goldiebaco (Aug 9, 2011)

What is your E-mail address?

I am putting together a list of interested ladies.

goldie


----------



## POTHOLDER (Apr 15, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## Luna013 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi. I'm also interested in chrochet and knitting and would like to meet up. I live next to pleasant hill bart.


----------



## EvelynQ05 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

